# edit



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you still want that nurse's outfit for your birthday? It would totally suit you.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

No you were aiming for a Diamond ring... well you can make yourself usefull for me... with a nurse's outfit... :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Without foundation, the downwards view towards the feet conflicts with it?s senses as it seems to be grounded? yet the shadow does not touch the ground? floating? direction unknown as the mist goes with the flow which is mother nature?s breeze? what will be? will be, regardless whether the being within ?me? is petrified or not? relevance unknown?

The compass points north, it?s direction is north? energy flows north? so they march north? although they find nothing north although mark It they do with a pole?

Looking at my hand, it is not mine? ?who?s is it then?? well? mine I guess? ?So the hand is classified as yours?? if they be then what is me? ?You are yourself?? Myself? ?Yes yourself??

*self* (PERSONALITY) 
?the set of someone's characteristics, such as personality and ability? personality disorder any of a number of mental diseases, which are characterized by problems in relating to your surroundings and to other people, and in maintaining a fixed image of yourself 

*relate* (CONNECT) 
to find or show the connection between two or more things 

*connect *(JOIN) 
to join or be joined with something else.

*join* (CONNECT) to connect or fasten things together?

*Fasten your arms around me forever ever*

I?ve much to deal with Rozanne? much indeed? class them as ?issues?? I?ve no time for self direction? as the confusion avoids my compass pointing north?

I?ll take another?s lead?. Another?s compass reading? their direction is straight ahead? ahead into the unknown although they kid them selves with knowledge of other humans? not the gods.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

HA, you can't take direction :lol: Emulated Puppet}eer

LOL :lol: Bailee


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I can understand why you find it laughable? I often find most threads laughable? although I have come to understand many people place much of their important emotions into what they write? and for some one not to take it serious? it is some what painful? although when I come to be immature in the near future I will have forgotten all of what I write here? so some one do me the honour of quoting me on this... In the coming year? I will change because I will be able to understand what I don?t at the moment due to receiving one to one support with my dyslexia? If I?m able to hold onto this type of self-belief? I could go far in my life.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You will do Darren, just make sure that you stay in control.

You know you can beat your demons now, deep down...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know where/how to location "my" demons... I'm so dizzy.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Control is an illusion that we all hang on to like some sort of security blanket.

Bailee


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Bailee said:


> Control is an illusion that we all hang on to like some sort of security blanket.


Yeah I agree with this. You aren't completely free unless you are totally "out of control".

But as for the original topic - BDSM, yes please, sign me up


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

You know were the PM button is. :evil:

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to that new fourm now =).


----------

